# TW/hacks okay but logos gone.



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Although TW access and my hacks are still intact, my Tivo is no-longer showing the extra channel logos. I can't remember this ever happening before 

I have just checked TW and they are all still associated correctly with the relevant channels. 

So what happened?

Also, I can't remember what to do to get them back; though I assume a re-boot might fix it? (Typical. Just on 30 days up-time. I can only assume the Tivo knew this and decided to force me to re-boot )

Could someone please remind me.

Thanks!


----------



## Automan (Oct 29, 2000)

I think a soft restart can help and problem caused by a channel line-up change.

Automan.


----------



## PeteM (Aug 11, 2002)

cwaring said:


> Although TW access and my hacks are still intact, my Tivo is no-longer showing the extra channel logos. I can't remember this ever happening before
> 
> I have just checked TW and they are all still associated correctly with the relevant channels.
> 
> ...


Hmmm... I too have lost all my logos, including the "built in" ones that you get on a vanilla TiVo, with the exception of Virgin1, ITV4 and bizzarrely, the original Sky One logo (a couple of saved Stargate eps from back in the day when VM let us have Sky One!).

This is new behaviour in my experience; I have in the past occasionally lost random logos, and I've taken the opportunity to upload any new logos available. Unassigning logos in TW and then reassigning has always worked for me in those instances, but I feel this may be something different... 

Sorry I can't offer any help Carl... my main reason for posting is to note that my TiVo uptime is currently showing 174d 0h 08m 20s  ! I think plan A calls for a reboot!

Pete.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Automan said:


> I think a soft restart can help and problem caused by a channel line-up change.


Last channel line-up changed was at least a week ago, so maybe not that.



PeteM said:


> Sorry I can't offer any help Carl... my main reason for posting is to note that my TiVo uptime is currently showing 174d 0h 08m 20s  !


Just gloating then. HoooookkkkayDokie 



PeteM said:


> I think plan A calls for a reboot!


Serves you right


----------



## dvdfever (Jun 2, 2002)

All mine have gone too. Looks like I've got to assign them all manually again. Why does this happen?


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

They update the database of logos occasionally, which resets it to the default.

All the logos should still be there, so if you used my script you can just re-run it.


----------



## dvdfever (Jun 2, 2002)

I realised after I posted the above I can auto-assign, so I've got a lot of them back, but not all of them. Apologies if this is an FAQ but is there a particular place where the latest lot are? I presume that's your list. Ta.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

That's the odd thing. As I said, mine are _still_ assigned. They're just gone from the NP list. It's all very odd 

@Dom. Search for the LOGOS thread. They're all (mostly) in there, afaik.


----------



## dvdfever (Jun 2, 2002)

Ta. I've seen the thread but it's 33 pages long so it's a bit big to search through for the latest one


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Yeah. Is the first post not edited with a link to the latest lot?


----------



## dvdfever (Jun 2, 2002)

I saw one long thread about them but the file at the top is about ITV and C5 logos and when I downloaded that file it was from 2002


----------



## kitschcamp (May 18, 2001)

cwaring said:


> That's the odd thing. As I said, mine are _still_ assigned. They're just gone from the NP list. It's all very odd


That's because Tivoweb seems to cache that list of logos. If you restart Tivoweb, you'll see they've gone.

(BTW, mine did it too, so it does seem as if Tivo have done a logo sync)


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Well _that's_ annoying. A re-boot didn't cure it. I'll try running "loadlogos" when I can. Perhaps I should have tried that first


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

All mine have gone too - damn it!


----------



## ColinYounger (Aug 9, 2006)

If you're running TivoWebPlus 2.x, try reindexing the logos.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Nope. Standard TW here.

Also, it gets worse. After running "loadlogos" they have now ALL gone; save for a single, solitary old Sky One logo right at the bottom of my NP list  WTF? I WANT MY LOGOS BACK!!!! (Where's a 'crying' smiley when you need one? )


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

FWIW - I ran deletelogos.tcl then loadlogos.tcl then rebooted - everything came back but was still missing Dave, FilmFour and Channel4+1.

I've since hunted down the relevant links (see Aerialplug's logos thread) and am running the delete, load, reboot cycle again...


----------



## mccg (Jun 18, 2002)

Mine went too... except for "Zone Horror" (Twilight Zone).

I soft rebooted (from 46 days up time), and they were still gone.
Then used tivoweb "auto associate", and they came back without a further reboot.


----------



## PeteM (Aug 11, 2002)

cwaring said:


> Last channel line-up changed was at least a week ago, so maybe not that.
> 
> Just gloating then. HoooookkkkayDokie
> 
> Serves you right


Well, having seen Eric's post in the Logos thread re an uptime of 240 odd days, I was never getting into a "my uptime is bigger than yours" contest! .

So, I ran <The User Formerly Known As Sanderton>'s deletelogos script, then loadlogos. Both completed successfully, but no change to displayed logos.

Then ran "Automatically associate logos" from TW... no change.

Then tried manually associating a selection of logos from TW... no change.

I then did a full reload of TW; this forced a TiVo restart (I'm running an early version of TivoWeb Plus (v1.2.1), so not exactly unexpected behaviour!). I now have all logos present and correct  !

This at least shows that logos haven't been broken by some hidden update, and if you persevere with a combination of loadlogos and restarts, you'll get them back eventually!


----------



## ColinYounger (Aug 9, 2006)

Once you have loaded logos you HAVE to restart TiVo to get them to appear.

The Reindex of TivoWebPlus 2.x allows you see them on the web pages, but not on the screen. Only a reboot will do that.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Okay. Thanks for all comments.


----------



## dvdfever (Jun 2, 2002)

One weird thing I've just spotted - since I've got it receiving radio stations via SCART, when I look at the list of channels to which I can map logos, it's missing BBC1, BBC2, ITV, C4, Five, and Sky 1-3 - so, basically Sky channels 101-108 so I can't map anything to these (I can get the BBC ones via 970 and upwards, though). Very odd.


----------



## aerialplug (Oct 20, 2000)

THEY'VE ALL GONE!

... well almost - all except Living2 and ITV3, Five US and Living have disappeared of my box.

This is the first time I've seen the TiVo without ANY logos on BBC channels since... well, the days of 1.5.1, back in the good old days when we thought TiVo had such a promising future in the UK and were all bragging about how great it was and that we couldn't live without it...

I still brag about it and I thankfully work with at least a couple of people who have heard about TiVos even if they haven't seen one in the metal casing. Sadly though, these days I watch most of my telly through Sky+ with TiVo acting as backup on a "second room" Sky subscription because of picture quality issues of TiVo's picture looking a bit grubby on a 41 inch screen.

Still, I have a Thompson Sky+ box and heard today that the entire batch was made with faulty capacitors in the PSU which dry out and fail with upredictable results at around 15 months of constant use. Huess how old mine is... :O

loadlogos then reboot it is then. Just as well the TiVo isn't as busy as it used to be (unlike me these days).

Oh - and I hopefully will get round to keeping my promises of keeping the logos up to date I made recently in another thread....


----------



## Automan (Oct 29, 2000)

cwaring said:


> Nope. Standard TW here.
> 
> Also, it gets worse. After running "loadlogos" they have now ALL gone; save for a single, solitary old Sky One logo right at the bottom of my NP list  WTF? I WANT MY LOGOS BACK!!!! (Where's a 'crying' smiley when you need one? )


After a loadlogos I think another restart is required.

Bang goes your up time again 

BTW, my ones are only at 22d 16h 29m 13s & 25d 7h 48m 51s

Automan.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Yep. All logos back now. I'm a happy bunny once again


----------



## ericd121 (Dec 12, 2002)

PeteM said:


> Well, having seen Eric's post in the Logos thread re an uptime of 240 odd days, I was never getting into a "my uptime is bigger than yours" contest! .
> 
> I then did a full reload of TW; this forced a TiVo restart (I'm running an early version of TivoWeb Plus (v1.2.1), so not exactly unexpected behaviour!). I now have all logos present and correct  !
> 
> This at least shows that logos haven't been broken by some hidden update, and if you persevere with a combination of loadlogos and restarts, you'll get them back eventually!


It was probably up to 301 days until I caused a reboot by TivoWeb overload. 

Then, of course, I had to reboot to get all my logos back...

One odd thing: an hideous lime-green ITV2 logo reappeared, which took a couple rounds of *TivoWeb import, reboot* to get the more appealing one back on my Tivo's Now Playing.

Can anyone tell me where the logos live on the Tivo, and can I access it?
I know I FTP them to */var/hack/logos*; does Tivo then copy them elsewhere?


----------



## dvdfever (Jun 2, 2002)

Okay, I've loaded in the last set of Aerialplug's logos (Sky 9.3) and full credit to him for such a fantastic list, and done a reboot, but I still can't get to appear the logos where I've got radio stations nearby (eg. 101-108, and also 115 for which 0115 is the World Service).

When I go into the Logos list so I can map them manually or automatically associate the logos, these channels simply aren't listed because, eg. 101 is listed as BBCR1 (Radio 1).

Is there a way round this please?


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

cwaring said:


> Although TW access and my hacks are still intact, my Tivo is no-longer showing the extra channel logos. I can't remember this ever happening before !


Odd because I can remember losing most of the Aerialplug logos every 3 or 4 months quite regularly ever since I started using Tivoweb. The only difference this time is the BBC channels didn't even revert to the default white BBC logo.

I found most of it was fixed by running the Automatically Associate Logos option in Tivoweb 1.9.4s logos module plus manually relinking the few stations that don't automatically associate. Then finally a reboot of the whole Tivo brought everything up to date.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

dvdfever said:


> When I go into the Logos list so I can map them manually or automatically associate the logos, these channels simply aren't listed because, eg. 101 is listed as BBCR1 (Radio 1).


Dom,

Have you rebooted your Tivo?

If not I can't think of anything short of re-running Guided Setup and setting the dual radio and tv feed Sky option again.


----------



## dvdfever (Jun 2, 2002)

Just come back to this thread. I've tried rebooting the TiVo but still no joy 

I guess I'm going to have to redo Guided Setup but that'll take forever.

What is also odd is that, for example, although my 'change logos' line-up includes News 24 and BBC1 Wales (the latter of which I recorded Doctor Who on, to see if they nattered on any less during the credits - wrong!), while the logos appear at the top of the screen along with the programme name when I change to those channels, the logos themselves aren't actually appearing in Now Playing.

I'm getting some logos there, such as ITV2, Five Life, More4, Challenge and Zone Thriller, but none others... and I'm sure I had some radio channels in there before. This is very odd indeed.


----------



## dvdfever (Jun 2, 2002)

Oh hang on, now most of those logos have just returned except those that have got a similarly-numbered radio alternative (eg. most things between 101-120). D'oh!


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

dvdfever said:


> while the logos appear at the top of the screen along with the programme name when I change to those channels, the logos themselves aren't actually appearing in Now Playing.


Never seen that happen in all the time I have had the logos module. If I have had the logo in the program banner for the channel I would also get it in Now Playing.



> I'm getting some logos there, such as ITV2, Five Life, More4, Challenge and Zone Thriller, but none others... and I'm sure I had some radio channels in there before. This is very odd indeed.


Have you tried using Associate in the Logos module and also manually linking any that remain blank one by one in the Logos module?


----------



## dvdfever (Jun 2, 2002)

Pete77 said:


> Have you tried using Associate in the Logos module and also manually linking any that remain blank one by one in the Logos module?


I would do it manually if the channels were showing up there, but while I can record from 101, 102, etc, it's the ones where I have a similar radio number that just aren't showing up on TiVoWeb.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

dvdfever said:


> I would do it manually if the channels were showing up there, but while I can record from 101, 102, etc, it's the ones where I have a similar radio number that just aren't showing up on TiVoWeb.


Strangely enough I find my Tivoweb likes to give me numerous different versions of ITV on Ch 103., although only in Search and not in the Logos module.


----------



## dvdfever (Jun 2, 2002)

Is there somewhere else I can manually associate logos and I've totally missed it, then? I've got the logo for, say, ITV on my TiVo and trying to import it again confirms this, but actually *seeing* the channel on there somewhere just isn't giving me any joy.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

dvdfever said:


> Is there somewhere else I can manually associate logos and I've totally missed it, then? I've got the logo for, say, ITV on my TiVo and trying to import it again confirms this, but actually *seeing* the channel on there somewhere just isn't giving me any joy.


I can't really help as I have a dual platform Sky Digital television channel and Freeview set up and not a Sky Digital television channels and Sky Digital radio channel setup as you have. I'm sure its some aspect of the compromise that was required to achieved this that is upsetting the database on your Tivo.

You really need some comments from someone with the dual platform Sky Digital setup who also runs the Logos module.


----------



## dvdfever (Jun 2, 2002)

Pete77 said:


> I can't really help as I have a dual platform Sky Digital television channel and Freeview set up and not a Sky Digital television channels and Sky Digital radio channel setup as you have. I'm sure its some aspect of the compromise that was required to achieved this that is upsetting the database on your Tivo.
> 
> You really need some comments from someone with the dual platform Sky Digital setup who also runs the Logos module.


I wonder if the only way of resolving it is doing the Guided Setup without radio, then getting the logos back for those channels where I've lost it, and then doing the GS again *with* the radio in there. Rather long-winded, but I'll do it if it's the only way.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

dvdfever said:


> I wonder if the only way of resolving it is doing the Guided Setup without radio, then getting the logos back for those channels where I've lost it, and then doing the GS again *with* the radio in there. Rather long-winded, but I'll do it if it's the only way.


May be.

What platform setup does aeriaplug and various others who use the module have on their Tivos.


----------



## mccg (Jun 18, 2002)

You can do it... but it's not quick...

You need to work out what the tivo channel number is (from eg: http://tivo/channellist/2 then hover over the channel name link, and see something like http://tivo/channel/2702 - 2702 is the tivo channel number)

Find the code of the logo you want (from any change logos page
eg: http://tivo/logos/2733/69570 -I did a "copy link location" over the icon I want)

Now replace the channel number (2733 here) with the channel you really want to change, eg: http://tivo/logos/2702/69570
and this will replace the logo for the TV channel.
Nothing will appear on the logos page in TW though.
but you will now see the logo on the TW channels page.

It's a bit of a pain if you have loads of Radio channels available, but I only have BBCR3,4,5 in my "available channels" so it's only 3 to do for me.

HTH...


----------



## dvdfever (Jun 2, 2002)

Thanks for the info, mccg. It took me a minute to figure it all out but I got it all sorted.

And although it may not be quick, it's a great deal quicker than the thought that I'd have to do Guided Setup twice 

There's a couple of channels I didn't get logos for in my lineup, but they're ones I rarely record from so it's not a problem and I don't think they're in the last lot of logos anyway.

(I took the opportunity to change the main BBC1, BBC2 and C4 logos to the old ones from the '80s as well 

Thanks again. Much appreciated.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Well I was just thinking the other day that, as mhy Tivo approaches another months uptime it must be due for a re-boot. Can't seem to get past a month 

Logos gone again


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

cwaring said:


> Well I was just thinking the other day that, as mhy Tivo approaches another months uptime it must be due for a re-boot. Can't seem to get past a month
> 
> Logos gone again


You need to think of rebooting your Tivo daily as like brushing your teeth. A protective activity to be done daily to ward off longer term problems.

Since I began rebooting daily on a timer a year or more ago I have always been able to log in to Tivoweb remotely with no hassles. When I allowed Tivo to go and on and on without rebooting until Tivoweb memory leaks eventually made it reboot spontaneously I frequently found I could not log in to Tivoweb remotely unpredictably after a few days from home.

Likewise logo linkages are connected with database structure and a reboot helps to tidy everything up.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Pete77 said:


> You need to think of rebooting your Tivo daily as like brushing your teeth. A protective activity to be done daily to ward off longer term problems.


Ermm... no thanks. I'm happy to prolong the life of my Tivo by only re-booting it when absolutely necessary.


----------



## ColinYounger (Aug 9, 2006)

TivoWebPlus 2.x doesn't leak memory.


----------



## ericd121 (Dec 12, 2002)

ericd121 said:


> One odd thing: an hideous lime-green ITV2 logo reappeared, which took a couple rounds of *TivoWeb import, reboot* to get the more appealing one back on my Tivo's Now Playing.
> 
> Can anyone tell me where the logos live on the Tivo, and can I access it?
> I know I FTP them to */var/hack/logos*; does Tivo then copy them elsewhere?


Thought I'd ask again.

Does Tivo copy the logos from */var/hack/logos* to somewhere else?

The default BBC and C4 logos must live somewhere...


----------



## dvdfever (Jun 2, 2002)

cwaring said:


> Ermm... no thanks. I'm happy to prolong the life of my Tivo by only re-booting it when absolutely necessary.


Same here. If it ain't broke, don't fix it. I only reboot my PC about once every 2 weeks as well.


----------



## ColinYounger (Aug 9, 2006)

Eric - they live in the MFS.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

ColinYounger said:


> Eric - they live in the MFS.


That is the proprietary Tivo bit of the file system that is write protected and off limits for us mere mortals to meddle with or access or even view (not accessible via FTP programs etc). The only way to get new logos there is through Import Logos in the Tivoweb Logos module or through the tcl scripts such as loadlogos.


----------



## Raisltin Majere (Mar 13, 2004)

Pete77 said:


> That is the proprietary Tivo bit of the file system that is write protected and off limits for us mere mortals to meddle with or access or even view (not accessible via FTP programs etc). The only way to get new logos there is through Import Logos in the Tivoweb Logos module or through the tcl scripts such as loadlogos.


That's a bit melodramatic.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Pete? Melodramatic? Never


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

Pete77 said:


> That is the proprietary Tivo bit of the file system that is write protected and off limits for us mere mortals to meddle with or access or even view (not accessible via FTP programs etc). The only way to get new logos there is through Import Logos in the Tivoweb Logos module or through the tcl scripts such as loadlogos.


It's not write protected, it can be meddled with, accessed and viewed with the correct tools. Those tools just don't happen to be an FTP client.


----------



## Raisltin Majere (Mar 13, 2004)

TCM2007 said:


> It's not write protected, it can be meddled with, accessed and viewed with the correct tools. Those tools just don't happen to be an FTP client.


Is that not what MFSFTP does then?


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

No, mfs_ftp pretends to be an FTP server, reacting to a connection from an FTP client as if it was accessing a regular filesystem, so allowing a regular FTP client to copy video from the MFS database. It's ingenious but it's not really allowing access to MFS directly.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Pete77 said:


> That is the proprietary Tivo bit of the file system that is write protected and off limits for us mere mortals to meddle with or access *or even view*..


You don't have TivoWeb then?


----------



## Raisltin Majere (Mar 13, 2004)

TCM2007 said:


> No, mfs_ftp pretends to be an FTP server, reacting to a connection from an FTP client as if it was accessing a regular filesystem, so allowing a regular FTP client to copy video from the MFS database. It's ingenious but it's not really allowing access to MFS directly.


I doubt I'm bright enough to understand this but ...

Isn't FTP a protocol by which devices interact, regardless of filesystems? eg, I can happily ftp between ext and fat or ntfs at home. So if mfs_ftp does *something* to enable an ftp client to interact with the filesystem, what's the difference?

I've just read that back and I think it may come across as a bit rude, I apologise that is not the intention.


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

ftp just generally shows files and filesystems unaltered, yes.

mfsftp does some work to make recordings appear to be neatly arranged in a filesystem over ftp.

It doesn't give access to the whole mfs database, e.g. guide data

Browse http://tivo/mfs with tivoweb to see what it really looks like


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

cwaring said:


> Well I was just thinking the other day that, as mhy Tivo approaches another months uptime it must be due for a re-boot. Can't seem to get past a month
> 
> Logos gone again


My logos also disappeared yesterday including the builtin originals (but not Sky News ?) so I think you can cut your Tivo some slack.
/var/hack is still there and Tivoweb, Dailymail, cron and endpad are all still there.

No idea why, ho hum loadlogos.tcl here I come...


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

Raisltin Majere said:


> Isn't FTP a protocol by which devices interact, regardless of filesystems? eg, I can happily ftp between ext and fat or ntfs at home. So if mfs_ftp does *something* to enable an ftp client to interact with the filesystem, what's the difference?


I guess it's a semantic argument really.

Most people's working definition of a filesystem is something where data is stored in files, which exist with a hierarchical system of folders or directories. That's not the computer science definition of it, but it's what it means in practice to most people.

In that sense , MFS isn't a filesystem at all, despite its name. There are no files as such, and no hierarchical system of directories.

What there is a object-oriented database storing all of the data about everything TiVo does - the channel line ups, the guide data, thumbs, everything. All of these things are interlinked via complex dependencies, which you can follow if you go to the MFS browser in TiVoWeb.

Last night's EastEnders is not a video file in a directory called EastEnders. The actual video data exists in a number of small chunks on the disk, which are referenced by objects in the database called Parts. Another object in the database, the Recording contains references to which Parts are part of that Recording. It also contains a reference to another object called a Showing. The Showing has references to another object called a Series, and the Series has an attribute of Title which contains the name Eastenders. It is, in other words, a database not a human-comprehensible filesystem.

What mfs_ftp does, rather cleverly, is to translate between the database and an incoming FTP connection, "spoofing" the connection so it thinks it sees a regular filesystem, which in fact only exists in mfs_ftp's mind.

Of course as far as the user's concerned, they don't need to know that, but it does lead them to think that life at the TiVo end is rather more straightforward than it actually is.


----------



## ColinYounger (Aug 9, 2006)

Pete77 said:


> That is the proprietary Tivo bit of the file system that is write protected and off limits for us mere mortals to meddle with or access or even view


Yes, TiVo is a proprietary system. Why do you think ways of accessing it are called 'hacks'?


----------



## ericd121 (Dec 12, 2002)

This is all very interesting :up:
so it would seem that some logos live in a space not accessible to mere mortals.

For instance, I can see logos via TivoWeb for Sky News, Sky One and Sky Sports, none of which I can see via FTP.


----------



## Raisltin Majere (Mar 13, 2004)

Thanks TCM, explained in such a way that even I can understand it :up:


----------



## ColinYounger (Aug 9, 2006)

Eric - sound like you've had the problem where TiVo decides to wipe the extra aerialplug logos. It happens every so often (to many) so you just need to reload then and reboot.


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

TiVo upload some logos themselves. Typically if one of those needs updating they upload a completely new set, which wipes any hacked logos from MFS. You then need to reload them. The ones you FTP to TiVo are copied into MFS - the files in /var/hack/logos (or wherever) are not directly referenced.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

ColinYounger said:


> Eric - sound like you've had the problem where TiVo decides to wipe the extra aerialplug logos. It happens every so often (to many) so you just need to reload then and reboot.


Tivo does not just wipe out aerialplug's logos. It just periodically accidentally and unknowingly disassociates the links with the logos during some form of periodic database restructure.

These links are usually easily rebuilt by going to the Logos module in Tivoweb and clicking the "Automatically Associate Logos" link. There is no need to reload all the logos when this happens.

However have just done this and it has worked for all ITV and C4 channels but not any BBC channels. So looks like something more fundamental has happened in this database logo restructure than during previous ones. Time to manually delete and then reload all logos it would appear or alternatively reassociate all the errant logos one by one.


----------



## ericd121 (Dec 12, 2002)

Thanks for the replies.

Actually, the problem is that I want to delete some logos on Tivo1, but the operation gives this error

```
INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_logos '/delete/' 'set "index" "65538";set "submit" "Delete";'
can't open object (errDbNotFound)

    while executing
"db $db open "/LogoGroup/$lspace:$type:$type""
    ("uplevel" body line 2)
    invoked from within
"uplevel $body"
    invoked from within
"transaction {uplevel $body}"
    (procedure "RetryTransaction" line 5)
    invoked from within
"RetryTransaction {
				set logogroup [db $db open "/LogoGroup/$lspace:$type:$type"]
				set indexes [dbobj $logogroup get Index]
				set iindex [lsear..."
    (procedure "removeLogoIndex" line 8)
    invoked from within
"removeLogoIndex $sindex {1 2} $deleteimg"
    (procedure "show_delete" line 11)
    invoked from within
"show_delete $chan [join [lrange $parsedPath 2 end] {/}] $env"
    (procedure "::action_logos" line 21)
    invoked from within
"::action_$action $chan $part $env"
    ("eval" body line 1)
    invoked from within
"eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
--cut here--
```
TivoWeb reloads have no effect.

I thought about using *deletelogos.tcl* but the files don't appear in telnet either.

I might try one more reboot, but it's a minor thing I can live with.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Pete77 said:


> There is no need to reload all the logos when this happens.


Nope. As you have just found out, you were wrong.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

cwaring said:


> Nope. As you have just found out, you were wrong.


No I am right. I can get them all back via Automatically Associate Logos and then some individual Associate Logos action in Tivoweb without needing to use the tcl scripts at all if I want to.

I would have to manually import the single new logo for BBC News using the Tivoweb Import Logos function if I did not intend to instead carry on using BBC News 24 and associating it manually (as I in fact intend to do).


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

Easier just to issue the single loadlogos command and let it do it!

Eric, your error is a generic DbNotFound, which just happens sometimes for no discernable reason. Keep trying or restart your TiVo.


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

```
deletelogos.tcl
loadlogos.tcl /var/hack/logos
sync
reboot
```
Not hard is it? The only reason I don't like doing it is a reboot - which runs the risk of starting with the "no sound bug" so I only do it when I'm in the house and can fix that before the family notices.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

AMc said:


> Not hard is it? The only reason I don't like doing it is a reboot - which runs the risk of starting with the "no sound bug" so I only do it when I'm in the house and can fix that before the family notices.


You didn't mention having to upload the whole of aeriaplug's new logo set to the Tivo directory via FTP before running those commands though. My memory is that this is rather a long and slow process.

When my logo set gets far enough adrift I will do that but meanwhile I find patching things up via the Tivoweb Logos module to be less hassle.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Pete77 said:


> You didn't mention having to upload the whole of aeriaplug's new logo set to the Tivo directory via FTP before running those commands though.


Probably because you don't have to. At least, I didn't. In the same way that the _only_ way I get get the logo's back is to do the delete/loadlogos thing as the 'auto-associate' thing never works for me after they've been dis-associated by Tivo.


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

Pete77 said:


> You didn't mention having to upload the whole of aeriaplug's new logo set to the Tivo directory via FTP before running those commands though. My memory is that this is rather a long and slow process.


HUH? If your previously installed logos go missing then all you need to do is run those commands. Unless /var has been wiped they're all there still!
FTPing all the logos in the set is no more complex than

```
mput *.png
```
 get on with something else for 5 minutes then proceed as before.


----------



## ericd121 (Dec 12, 2002)

OK. I've searched and I can not find a definitive answer.

What does *deletelogos.tcl* do?

Feel free to STBO and give full answers, although a dialling down of sarcasm would be appreciated.


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

Deletes the logos from the database. The clue's in the name. 

Sorry, sarcasm control has a minimum setting. 

Doing that is not an essential part of the process.


----------



## aerialplug (Oct 20, 2000)

The current logo set (linked to in my .sig) is almost up to date. I need to fix a few errors that have been pointed out to me but the current one is complete for the most part.

The Freeview logos haven't been updated yet - but these are very similar to the sat ones.

This almost always happens on a Friday - I guess this is also the day of the next week's download for some channels. It often happens again a couple of days later so be warned.


----------



## dvdfever (Jun 2, 2002)

All my logos have gone this evening. Is this happening to anyone else?


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Yeah. Mine went yesterday too


----------



## Rob Randall (Nov 28, 2002)

Same here 

Ideal timing for a new logo set from aerialplug


----------



## aerialplug (Oct 20, 2000)

All gone again.

OK, the time has come for me to get a new distribution out pronto as a lot of people will be loading logos again.

Watch the logos thread later on this afternoon of information about downloading the new channel logos, of which there are quite a few!

Sky first and then hopefully in a little while the Freeview ones.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Okay. I'm waiting...... 

I'll put off re-loading until I see the new set then. I probably don't actually need all of them, but I'll check them out anyway.


----------

